# Can I smoke precut store bought bacon



## gonavy (Mar 4, 2016)

I want to smoke a slab of precut store bought pepper bacon, but don't know how.  I have an Oklahoma Joe off set smoker.  How do I do it, for how long etc...still want to fry it afterwards, just to make it crispy, but wanted the added smoke flavor..so I guess what I am asking is how to just do the smoke flavor added without actually cooking it..lol...if that makes sense..


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2016)

I have cold smoked bacon strips for an hour or so to add smoke flavor...  I kept the temp down to around 50 degrees...   then repackaged it and immediately into the refer...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2016)

Slab or Precut bacon, Cool smoke as long as you want. It is already Cured. The fat won't render and the meat will not cook at temps below 100°F...JJ


----------

